# Beat'em up in the surf



## skelly (Jan 20, 2010)

Four of us hit the Gtown surf Friday morning at daylight. Walked out at 8:30 or so. Caught about 15 trout to 5 lbs. Topwaters and plastic. Didn't see another fisherman. Awesome morning!!


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

HOLY COW! Great haul-thanks for posting!


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Yeah good haul. I had croaker and shrimp and caught 1. GALV west end

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## Deerfeeder (Jan 17, 2008)

Sweet !!!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## creolefish (Apr 29, 2006)

Awesome!! Great to see someone get their young ones out there. He'll cherish that memory always.


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

DANG!
great job!


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

DANG!! That sure beats my 1 dink and 2 hardheads I got in East Bay Friday morning!!


----------



## joeletx (Jun 1, 2014)

*Fantastic!*

I waded Bolivar pocket last Saturday and I got three despite choppy and full moon the night before. Your string is too good!


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## skelly (Jan 20, 2010)

*Surf*



joeletx said:


> I waded Bolivar pocket last Saturday and I got three despite choppy and full moon the night before. Your string is too good!


Thanks - water was choppier than what we were hoping for but clarity was perfect. Also noticed that the salinity was lower than normal and water didn't taste so salty. Just providing this as i thought it was strange.

Bite on top was good first thing but we fowl hooked one and they weren't really aggressively hitting, i think we were more frustrating them so we switched to plastic and that worked pretty well. The bite that i had on plastic, you had to feel the line tighten or you'd miss set. Several of the fish were thick and very healthy!

Steve


----------

